# Northern Lights; From Seed To Harvest



## Cugine (May 22, 2007)

Using DWC with a 1000w HPS...what kind of time frame am I looking to get a harvest...starting from seed?


----------



## dursky (May 22, 2007)

12-14 weeks....


----------



## Cugine (May 22, 2007)

dursky said:


> 12-14 weeks....


damn..thats fast!


----------



## SmokerE (May 22, 2007)

4-8 weeks veg. Probably 7-10 weeks flower


----------



## kindprincess (May 22, 2007)

i'd plan on 20 weeks total.

kp


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (May 22, 2007)

dont rush it.......take your time enjoy your grow

have you thought of a light for veg...the hps might be to much for veg..imo

this is my first grow in my signature and alot learned from this site

good luck with all


----------



## Cugine (May 22, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> i'd plan on 20 weeks total.
> 
> kp


dammit..just got to rain on my parade huh??? LMAO


----------



## kindprincess (May 22, 2007)

with a long veg, top at fourteen inches, wait for lats to catch up and then flower, you'll have pounds...

kp


----------



## Darran (May 23, 2007)

hi Mate, i just finnished my first harvest northern light cross big buds... i planted 3seeds of which 2 was male very disapointed... the 3rd was femail though... i placed seeds in dark room for 2days, then under a fluro light for 10days till roots appeard then 4weeks under 1000 hps 18hrs on 6 off... the plant looks streached and stringy some wound say light was to far off but it was nt, im on my second batch from clones off original and still streachy... after 4eeks Veg a changed to flower on same light 12/12 for 8weeks.... so basically from seed 10 days soft light, 4weeks veg and 8 weeks flower... i thoght it was going to go longer in flower as hairs did nt brown off untill last few days... all the best... Darran (sydney Oz)


----------



## Roseman (May 23, 2007)

add 8 or 9 weeks FLOWERING time to however long you grow before you start the 12/12 ,
check this out:
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/14678-new-members-new-growers-1st.html


----------



## needmorechronic (Sep 13, 2011)

20 weeks my ass thats way to fucking long sounds like some over ripe bud


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 13, 2011)

needmorechronic said:


> 20 weeks my ass thats way to fucking long sounds like some over ripe bud


&#8224;L&#8224; he didn't say 20 weeks of flowering. He was talking from seed to crop.


----------



## big bud 56 (Oct 31, 2013)

One more thing you should know about NL is:
Northern Light is a short dense plant. Over time it has developed into a true classic because of its strength and the fact that the relatively short flowering period produces a good yield. The weed has a mild taste and produces a nice relaxed stoned

Effect: stoned
Flowering time: 7 weeks


----------



## Bertie2016 (May 28, 2016)

4 weeks veg from seed then flower 7 or 8 tops, 20 if you wanna veg for 8 weeks. Depends on what area what extraction you got its not just about light, what size grow room you got?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 28, 2016)

needmorechronic said:


> 20 weeks my ass thats way to fucking long sounds like some over ripe bud


20 weeks with germination, veg, flower, dry and cure is about right to me. Maybe 16-18 is more like it for most, but I cure for a minute.


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (May 30, 2016)

Guys, this thread is from 2007, I don;t thinkt he others are still around to see your responses.


----------

